# Let me Tattoo your Asshole



## SFW (Nov 16, 2014)

http://www.xvideos.com/video2250992/let_me_tattoo_your_asshole


----------



## BadGas (Nov 16, 2014)

Bro.. that pain has to be the worst. She's dying a nasty death right there...


----------



## Gracieboy (Nov 16, 2014)

Damn!!!


----------



## charley (Nov 16, 2014)

..     Hmmm ..    looks like a good idea


----------



## dogsoldier (Nov 16, 2014)

Just when you think you have seen everything.  Humans, they never fail to amuse.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 16, 2014)

The risk of post tattoo infection is real here


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 17, 2014)

another proud father out there, she could have just used a sharpee


----------



## G3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice snuggie tatoo. She better not EVER complain about anal after that


----------



## need2lift (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Greedy (Nov 17, 2014)

wonder if she let him slip it in right after...


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thats one tough chic. I remember when tats were mostly worn by bikers and ex cons, how times have changed, lol.


----------



## SheriV (Nov 17, 2014)

but whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy??!!!


----------



## solidassears (Nov 17, 2014)

For some reason; "No Brain no Pain" comes to mind..


----------



## need2lift (Nov 17, 2014)

Did they show the final tat? I thought I watched till the end but didn't see the chocolate starfish once they were done


----------



## perarded123 (Nov 17, 2014)

looks painful lol


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 18, 2014)

imagine what her proctologist will say when he performs her endoscopy on prolapsed anus when she turns 50


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## need2lift (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow more common then one would think....


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 18, 2014)

mostly porn stars but yeah pretty common


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 18, 2014)

skinny guy only bangs porn stars so he would know


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 18, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> skinny guy only bangs porn stars so he would know



My name is skinny and I am addicted to porn


----------



## G3 (Nov 20, 2014)

SheriV said:


> but whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy??!!!




Because it gives new meaning to the phrase "Eat my starfish"!!


----------



## perarded123 (Nov 20, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


>


hahaa spit first, luv it


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 21, 2014)

Im pretty sure thats a dude


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2014)

Best thread Eva!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> Im pretty sure thats a dude



That's def a dudes starfish. Just ask tesla


----------



## SUKS2BU (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow this is interesting......


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Nov 22, 2014)

http://youtu.be/8GBVF8FzPI0


----------



## perarded123 (Nov 23, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> http://youtu.be/8GBVF8FzPI0


she looks like she wanted to hit someone while getting that tat lmao


----------

